# NAS alpha, good for friends and fam



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Alpha pier is not disappointing to it's recent patrons. Back in Maryland now counting down the days to get back out there in <3mos. (Please clue me in on what will be running close to land, my Dad is thinking about coming down).
On our recent trip we ventured to this place, the flounder were keeper-thick and snapper, red/black, all wanted to eat. Red snapper running small, blacks about 2/5 keepers. We kept mostly to the sides and had plenty of action. The people at the end were groupererrrrring, but as far as I could tell the black tips were eating hard instead when we were there.
There is a personal story of a large red one that was brought to surface, except when it was replaced to the waters a pelican or a fellow (we had no association with either one), denied it's return to the deep. That is all I can say.
Nevertheless, here are some pics that would entice an angler to join the fun:








































A nice JC caught by a new friend from WI
My nephews and daughter caught this small shark
The last two... She kills them fish what can I say... (except the red snapper of course)


----------

